# What is the most times a CPC has been failed?



## twodogsandacat@live.com (Dec 19, 2013)

In the past six months, I have come close to but not at the 70% passing mark.  My scores on these exams:  57%, then 64%, and then 66%.  I know my scores are improving, and that after the second exam I have purchased the 3 AAPC CPC Practice Exams.  I know that being learning disabled or having reading comprehension troubles are hard with me when doing the big scenarios for these exams, as I have been given more time for these exams because of this handicap.  I just wish I had good advice on what I should do or try next before my next exam?  I don't know when it is yet, but it could be about 2 months away?

Beth B.


----------



## jamesrtaylor (Dec 19, 2013)

A big help for me was not having to read the entire scenarios if I didn't need to.
You can usually rule out some of the wrong answers right away based on guidelines/modifiers/etc. you can narrow down which codes in the answers are important and look those up (like if you have the same ICD-9 or CPT code in all four answers (or all of the remaining ones you haven't ruled out), you don't have to worry about looking that one up.
Usually, there will be a key phrase that will differ between the remaining codes (you should have these highlighted/marked in your manuals so you can quickly notice them) so you can skim through the scenario and look for the phrase which will tell you what the correct answer is.
Also, if there are modifiers on the codes, you can rule out answers that way by determining whether or not the modifier applies.

Another tip is to answer the "easy" questions that don't involve codes first... like the practice management, anatomy, terminology, etc.

You should also have important guidelines pages, appendices, pages with key figures/images or whatever else you want to have a quick page-flip away. Supposedly you should be able to answer all of the questions on the exam with your manuals.

One thing that really helped me out was the Coding Blitz exam prep videos on codingcertification.org. Laureen does an excellent job of preparing people for the exam, she takes it section by section and goes over what she feels is most important and might draw questions on the exam. She also provides videos of her CPT manual to see how she has everything bubbled/highlighted/underlined and where she has key notes to help things pop out. There are also a bunch of free tools/videos on that site that might help if you aren't interested in purchasing the full video package. However, if you do have interest in the video package, let me know because I have a referral link for that site so we can help each other out if you do make a purchase.

Were there any specific areas of the exams where you felt you had the most difficulty? Or was it mostly time management?


----------



## twodogsandacat@live.com (Dec 24, 2013)

*not my first coding test rodeo*

Dear JamesRTaylor:    Have I "got a friend"?  I do know many coding study CPC tips, however, reading with a disability is hard, as I have 8 hours to do my exams.  I mix up my letters, especially when writing, and so comprehension can be hard for me and my lazy right eye.  My eye doctor wants me to get it surgically fixed, and I have a consult next year to hope that I can see and read better.  I know many of your tips:  leave harder questions for last, do easiest ones first.  I even did my exam booklet from back to front last time.  It IS discouraging, because in school I was an A student, but when it comes to comprehensive test-taking, that world is much different.  I know many of the other rules, like read the scenario after looking up the codes, to save time.  I liked what I could do with the Blitz videos on YouTube from 2003; the concepts are the same, but not always the codes, as some are deleted codes.  I still could follow that instruction.  I just cannot afford to purchase her updated Blitz videos as much as I'd like.  I attend Webinars that are free for help also, as well as school tutor labs, and have 2 books on CPC Prep.


----------



## cindyndsfo79 (Jun 28, 2016)

*Answers from manuals*

There is a question about EP's, where is that information in the manuals?





jamesrtaylor said:


> A big help for me was not having to read the entire scenarios if I didn't need to.
> You can usually rule out some of the wrong answers right away based on guidelines/modifiers/etc. you can narrow down which codes in the answers are important and look those up (like if you have the same ICD-9 or CPT code in all four answers (or all of the remaining ones you haven't ruled out), you don't have to worry about looking that one up.
> Usually, there will be a key phrase that will differ between the remaining codes (you should have these highlighted/marked in your manuals so you can quickly notice them) so you can skim through the scenario and look for the phrase which will tell you what the correct answer is.
> Also, if there are modifiers on the codes, you can rule out answers that way by determining whether or not the modifier applies.
> ...


----------



## cgaston (Jun 28, 2016)

I guess I will play devil's advocate here....coding is mostly reading and dissecting operative reports.  If you have a reading disability what about the job makes you wish to pursue it?

Also, not only do employers look for correct coding they also look for someone who can complete their work in a timely manner. If it takes you 2-3 times as long to read a report you may have a harder time finding employment once you do pass your exam. 

Again, I am not trying to be negative here, but I guess I don't understand why you would choose a career that is basically reading all.day.long. if you have a difficult time with reading.


----------



## tlough67 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Trying at something you love*

To respond to just playing the devil, some people find something they truly love to do and no matter how hard it can be for them, they give it their all to make it work.  It may be difficult right now for them to find that way to pass the test, I failed and am going for my 2nd try and do not have a disability, but that test is really hard.  So kudos to those out there that give it their all and strive to do their best and make it work.  Who knows how they'll do afterward, but at least they are willing to try and do their best!!  Best of luck to everyone out there striving to become a Certified Professional Coder!!!


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 6, 2016)

cgaston said:


> I guess I will play devil's advocate here....coding is mostly reading and dissecting operative reports.  If you have a reading disability what about the job makes you wish to pursue it?
> 
> Also, not only do employers look for correct coding they also look for someone who can complete their work in a timely manner. If it takes you 2-3 times as long to read a report you may have a harder time finding employment once you do pass your exam.
> 
> Again, I am not trying to be negative here, but I guess I don't understand why you would choose a career that is basically reading all.day.long. if you have a difficult time with reading.



I realize you aren't trying to be negative about how you answered this posted, but you basically were negative about it and some what rude in my opinion. I am someone who has a learning disability and yes SOMETIMES it takes me longer to read something or to write something out, but personally if the claim is out the door in a timely manner than who cares. Honestly taking your time and actually reading the report to make sure nothing is missed is how it should be done. Reading a little slower can help check mistakes and make sure there is no cloning in documentation. Just because someone has a disability does not mean they can't follow what they are passionate about and if thats coding than that just means they are going to be one hell of an emplyoee because they are going to push themselves to be better and overcome there disability. 

Like I said I have a learning disability and I currently hold 3 cretifications; the CPC, CUC, CPMA and I plan on going for many more. I am not letting my disability control my life and dictate what career I can have. And I, as any other coder out there that has a learning disability won't/shouldn't ever let someone like yourself bring us down because we aren't on the same level as you. Plus you might work people in your department that has a learning disability but you would never know. 

So as they always say *"If you have nothing nice/positive to say, than don't say it at all"*


----------



## KellyLR (Jun 19, 2019)

@ Codergirl93

I applaud that you are working around your challenges. There are many people out in the world with visible and not so visible challenges. Don't let another discourage you from what you want to do.

May I suggest the next time you prepare for the test, do so 7 weeks ahead of schedule. Do all the practice exams you can get to build or retain the speed you have. Use all the AAPC resources as your study guides. Condition yourself to jump around in the test. What I mean is, do all the sections you will have the most trouble with. When you aren't sure of the anser after 10 secs, move on and mark somewhere the question to come back to. I would do all the coding cases first. If needed, draw lines through sentences and phrases that do not contribute to coding the case. On multiple choice, strike through also those statements that you know are not true or unable to deliver a code. T/F, I always read the statement as true unless I can prove it false. When you have "run through" all the test questions you can do without hanging up on it, then this gives you more time to focus on the ones you know you need more time with to understand how to answer. As you know, this is timed exam. Knowing the guidelines in ICD-10 and especially CPT is most of the challenge. Live and breath guidelines. Don't forget in preparation, to take breaks. Take a day off then get back into it. I remember I studied up until two days or so before the exam and it helped.

Good Luck!


----------



## debellis59 (Jun 19, 2019)

I once read on a blog a woman had failed seven times.  She was complaining that she had been coding for years and for that reason alone AAPC "should just give" the certification to her.  I don't know if she ever passed, but you've got a long way to go to meet seven attempts.  I applaud you for trying to do this with your disabilities.  Good luck and God Bless.


----------

